# תלת-אופן - חד-קרן



## solysombra

שלום לכולם, ייי
 פתאום חשבתי... איך אומרים תלת-אופן ברבים? וחד-קרן?ייי

הייתי רוצה תשובות מנומקות...ייי

תודה רבה​


----------



## Tamar

שאלה ממש טובה, אולי תלת-אופניים
בגלל שאיך אפשר להפוך תלת לרבים (תלת הרי = מספר) אז מה שנשאר לנו זה לעשות ריבוי ל'אופן'

וחד קרן, אולי חדי קרן? 
זו האופציה היחידה ההגיונית, כי אם נעשה ריבוי למילה 'קרן' אז נקבל: חד-קרניים, ואז המשמעות היא שיש לחד קרן יותר מקרן אחת. 
ריבוי של שני המרכיבים של הצירוף גם הוא נפסל משום שאז נקבל המון חדי קרן כשלכל אחד יותר מקרן אחת (ואז הם בעצם לא חד קרן...).
לפי חיפוש בגוגל נראה שזה באמת הריבוי.


----------



## Tamar

מה שכתבתי בהתחלה על תלת אופן לא מסתדר עם מה שאמרתי על חד קרן
אני די בטוחה לגבי חד - קרן כך שטעיתי לגבי תלת אופן.
לצערי המסקנה שלי היא שפשוט אין לי מושג איך אומרים תלת אופן ברבים.​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

חד-קרן ברבים אני די בטוח שזה חדי-קרן. ככה לפחות אני אומר כשיוצא לי לדבר עליהם. לפי זה אפשר להבין שתלת-אופן ברבים זה תלתי-אופן, למרות שאם נכנס לגן ונקשיב לילדים מדברים על תלתי-האופן שלהם, בטח נשמע "התלת-אופנים" (במלעיל). ובכלל לא בטוח שהם טועים יותר ממני...​
שאלה קשורה היא איך אומרים את זה בנקבה או ברבות. האמא של החד-קרן היא חת-קרן? ועם חברותיה הן חתות-קרן? צריך יותר סופרי פנטזיה ישראלים.​


----------



## Nunty

אם אשתמש בכלים *חד-פעמיים* אולי אוכל להזמין גם את חבריי ה*חד-קרניים* להשתתף בסעודה? לא... לא ממש נשמע לי,בעצם. כאן זה תואר. אולי נפנה לאקדמיה שתפסק בשאלה נוקבת זו?​


----------



## scriptum

Tamar said:


> מה שכתבתי בהתחלה על תלת אופן לא מסתדר עם מה שאמרתי על חד קרן
> אני די בטוחה לגבי חד - קרן כך שטעיתי לגבי תלת אופן.
> לצערי המסקנה שלי היא שפשוט אין לי מושג איך אומרים תלת אופן ברבים.


 
בואו נהיה קצת פחות מזוכיסטים. צורת רבים של "תלת-אופן" היא "תלת-אופָנִים". אינני רועה שום סיבה לוותר על הדרך הפשוטה והברורה להגיד מה שיש לנו להגיד.​


----------



## Nunty

scriptum said:


> בואו נהיה קצת פחות מזוכיסטים. צורת רבים של "תלת-אופן" היא "תלת-אופָנִים". אינני רועה שום סיבה לוותר על הדרך הפשוטה והברורה להגיד מה שיש לנו להגיד.​


אז אתה בעד "חד-קרניים"?​


----------



## scriptum

Nun-Translator said:


> אז אתה בעד "חד-קרניים"?​


 
לא. "חד-קרניים" הוא "בעל קרניים חדות". הייתי מציע "חיות חד-קרן" – אם כי גם המילה חד-קרן היא דו-משמעית. הבעיה הזאת תהפוך לאקטואלית ברגע שנראה עדר של חיות אלה הרועות באחו. בינתיים, אפילו באגדות, אנו פוגשים רק נציגים יחידים של הזן הזה. לצערי.​


----------



## Tararam

אחלה שאלה... אני מסכים שחד-קרן היא מילה דו משמעית, אבל אני בטוח שאומרים חדי-קרן ברבים. זה צירוף דיי מיוחד כי "חד" יכול לשמש גם כמעיד על מספר אחד וגם על אופן מחודד. אני משער שאם מישהו ירצה לומר "חד קרן" ברבים בהתייחסות לחדות הקרניים שלהם, הוא יאמר "מחודדי קרניים".​


----------

